# Rear crossing Traffic



## MIcar (6 mo ago)

Why did all the discussion about rear crossing traffic alert stop in 2021? Was rear crossing traffic alert implemented on the 2022 model 3? I was told that rear crossing traffic alert was approved for the 2022 model 3. My wife called Tesla support and they sent a special download to my Tesla for rear crossing traffic alert that did nothing. I have a 2022 model 3 and I do not have rear crossing traffic alert.


----------



## TomT (Apr 1, 2019)

MIcar said:


> Why did all the discussion about rear crossing traffic alert stop in 2021? Was rear crossing traffic alert implemented on the 2022 model 3? I was told that rear crossing traffic alert was approved for the 2022 model 3. My wife called Tesla support and they sent a special download to my Tesla for rear crossing traffic alert that did nothing. I have a 2022 model 3 and I do not have rear crossing traffic alert.


It does not yet exist...


----------



## MIcar (6 mo ago)

TomT said:


> It does not yet exist...


We called Tesla support again today. This time Tesla support gave me the same answer that you gave in your reply. I think the previous support person was talking about parking assist.
Thanks


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

And it will not ever exist with current hardware.


----------

